# NGD : Fanned frets Acoustic content



## darkinners (Oct 20, 2012)

I just got this very very nice acoustic guitar yesterday. 

Gomans Guitars, a quite new Luthier/Manufacture, it's only a year old.
I've heard the maker/owner(Mr. Tak Chan, a French Chinese) came from Martin and started his own business last year. The bracing and the construction somewhat copied from Martin and made some modifications.

This is the very first batch fanned frets guitar he made, only few has been made.

I never heard of this brand until two days ago. I went to a local music store that my friend work in to get some guitar pedals and he asked me to check out this guitar, immediately fell in love! The sound the playability, 
The intonation is ridiculously accurate!! the harmonic overtone is beautiful as well!

The string action is as low as you can get on Acoustic Gutiar. the fret work is awesome! all nicely cut and correctly crowned.

I asked the price and decided to get this home! For this quality at this price is crazy. (around USD 1050), That music store has some really high end acoustics like Martin D45, Gibson Humming bird and others. I played all of them, some are really really top notch but the price tag is 
far from what I can afford :/ but this Gomans guitar has similar vibe to those higher end acoustic and I can actually afford this.

I wouldn't go as far as this up par with D45 but it definitely beats all $2000-2500ish Taylor/Martin I've ever tried.

The spec of this guitar are.

Model: F-s12f
Neck scale: 24.75 - 25.625(my roughly measures)
Top: Solid Sitka Spruce AA+
Back/Sides: Solid Mahogany 
Neck: Mahogany
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Bridge: Rosewood
Nut: Bone
Electronics: Fishman pickup
Saddle: Bone
Bracing: Hybrid "X" Scalloped
Tuning Machine: Die Cast Gold With Black Buttons
String: D'Addario EXP16
Finish Top: Natural
Finish Neck: Satin
Finish Body: Gloss


Some photos time 
The gig bag is incredibly great quality too! really rigid and well padded.































the arm rest has a nice contour, really comfortable to play with.





the string action is crazy low without buzzing











the craftmanship and price of this guitar is unmatched. 
I am glad my friend introduced me this awesome guitar!


----------



## Durero (Oct 20, 2012)

that looks fantastic! 

what scale lengths are the outer strings?


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, that's a nice piece of rosewood on there I thought it was ebony.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 20, 2012)

Great choice there dude! I would love to play one of these. What tuning are you using?


----------



## noise in my mind (Oct 20, 2012)

looks amazing! congratulations!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 20, 2012)

Isn't that guitar what Andy McKee plays?


----------



## darkinners (Oct 20, 2012)

Durero said:


> that looks fantastic!
> 
> what scale lengths are the outer strings?



Since I can't find the official data, I measured myself, the scale is
24.75 - 25.625



Breakdown said:


> Wow, that's a nice piece of rosewood on there I thought it was ebony.



Yeah and my crappy cellphone photo can't do it justice, In real life it look even more gorgeous! 



capoeiraesp said:


> Great choice there dude! I would love to play one of these. What tuning are you using?


I am using standard EADGBE tuning.



noise in my mind said:


> looks amazing! congratulations!


Thanks man!



Wings of Obsidian said:


> Isn't that guitar what Andy McKee plays?


I checked Andy Mckee's fanned frets, it's not Gomans, it should be Greenfield guitar


----------



## Bevo (Oct 20, 2012)

Stunning!

That is a great guitar and you may be at the beginning of a soon to be great builder!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome, $1050 for a fanned acoustic is dirt cheap too, very nice score.


----------



## darkinners (Oct 21, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Stunning!
> 
> That is a great guitar and you may be at the beginning of a soon to be great builder!



I truly think so! I tried their lower end acoustic and not bad too!




Stealthdjentstic said:


> Awesome, $1050 for a fanned acoustic is dirt cheap too, very nice score.



Yeah man! After my friend told me the price, I totally sold.
gotta love impulse purchase  though my wallet doesn't like it very much


----------

